# Unused packages



## gpatrick (Jan 29, 2011)

I have over 600 packages installed, most of which I presume to be requisite packages installed by a parent.  For example, I would expect Firefox to use gettext and many others.

But is there a way to find out which packages are unused so I can remove them?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2011)

ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves lists "leaf" packages and will delete them interactively.


----------

